
To be a master of metaphor - sethbannon
http://sub.garrytan.com/to-be-a-master-of-metaphor
======
zw123456
ah, but to be the master of all 4 grasshopper... Simile, metaphor, allegory,
parable [http://azwritingcoach.blogspot.com/2011/06/simile-
metaphor-a...](http://azwritingcoach.blogspot.com/2011/06/simile-metaphor-
allegory-parable.html)

